# Son of SCHnot



## Smoopy's

Hey guys..thought it was time to build a follow up bike to one of my most recognized bikes I’ve ever built..SCHnot-Rod





I decided this new version would have more of a subtle “boardtrack” vibe with some hop
Up bits here and there..here’s what I started with..a 1960 Schwinn Streamliner with the peanut tank


----------



## GTs58

That is bitchen! So you opted out of the camo paint job huh?   A set of polished Atom rat traps would knock it over the top. 

Beautiful piece!


----------



## Smoopy's

Got it broken down and blasted...did a mild 3” stretch on the frame at the chainstays..also did away with the chainguard and fender mounting tabs..we won’t be needing those


----------



## Smoopy's

Got everything smoothed off and filled in..time for primer..shot it in etch first followed by a couple good coats of filler primer


----------



## Smoopy's

Time for color


----------



## Smoopy's




----------



## Colonel Mustard

Liking that blue!


----------



## Smoopy's

Pearl applied to the frame


----------



## sludgeguy

Ooohhh.... loving the look!!!


----------



## Smoopy's

Out in the open air


----------



## Smoopy's

Back from the pinstriper..all done up and ready to rock..I used a 26” springer and cut down the ends to give a chopped look..
Some fresh chrome and polished accessories


----------



## spoker

nice bike,im glad i wasnt payin for the materials from house of color


----------



## Smoopy's

Together and good..shortened the 26” fork to just clear the front wheel..more detailed pics to come


----------



## SKPC

Looks pretty good!...….the loose chain is distracting me tho...  awaiting mas picturas….


----------



## Sprockets

Freakin Awesome!! As always, lots of detailed work!!


----------



## videoranger

Nice! What kind of grips and chain you have on there?


----------



## ttownbikeman

So cool


----------



## GTs58

Oooooo, I really like that! 

I'll give that a 12 out of 10!


----------



## Psychographic

That is a beautiful bike!


----------



## sprocket

Very impressive......


----------



## Smoopy's

videoranger said:


> Nice! What kind of grips and chain you have on there?



Thanks bud..grips are Cardiff
Chain is KMC Kool Knight Chain


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

nice looking bike.


----------



## eeapo

Awesome, you do beautiful custom work. Do you hire out?


----------



## Hammerhead

Very nice, liking the chain. Excellent work.
Hammerhead


----------



## Rides4Fun

Awesome effort and build!  The look and stance is balanced with the styling of the frame!


----------



## Pauliemon

Turned out sweet!


----------



## eeapo

Beautiful


----------



## Smoopy's

eeapo said:


> Awesome, you do beautiful custom work. Do you hire out?



absolutely..we do all the time


----------



## Jimendel

Nice bike. Nice color. Was going with candy red on mine, but am likin’ that blue.


----------



## Smoopy's

Jimendel said:


> Nice bike. Nice color. Was going with candy red on mine, but am likin’ that blue.



Thanks..yeah, was really happy with how the pearl laid down on the Stratto Blue..gave it a totally different look


----------



## Smoopy's

Finally got around to getting better pics of this thing..


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

where did you get that rear slick?


----------



## Smoopy's

49autocycledeluxe said:


> where did you get that rear slick?



It came from Jerald Sulky


----------



## Sven

Totally awesome work. Great attention to details


----------



## Smoopy's

Sven said:


> Totally awesome work. Great attention to details



Thanks bud


----------



## redclayhd

Smoopy's said:


> Together and good..shortened the 26” fork to just clear the front wheel..more detailed pics to comeView attachment 995053



Beautiful! I love it!


----------



## Smoopy's

redclayhd said:


> Beautiful! I love it!



Thanks bud..


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Those 2 SCHnot rods are killer! The stretch to the frame is subtle, but it makes a big difference in the overall attitude of the bike! And that blue pearl paint... that is just perfect. Excellent choice of complementary colors on the seat, handlebar grips and tank!


----------



## cbustapeck

Smoopy's said:


> Got everything smoothed off and filled in..time for primer..shot it in etch first followed by a couple good coats of filler primerView attachment 973842
> View attachment 973841



I didn't realize that the kickstand was not structural. Cool!


----------



## Smoopy's

Bike from the Dead said:


> Those 2 SCHnot rods are killer! The stretch to the frame is subtle, but it makes a big difference in the overall attitude of the bike! And that blue pearl paint... that is just perfect. Excellent choice of complementary colors on the seat, handlebar grips and tank!



Thanks bud..👍🏼


----------

